# Do you/would you let your lo eat black pudding?



## MNORBURY

Just curious as we were out for tea tonight and my dad said I'll give Evie some black pudding :sick:. I wouldn't let her try it, the thought knocks me sick, was I wrong not to let her?


----------



## mrsraggle

I wouldn't, neither of us eat it so it's not something Eloise would ever have the opportunity to try.


----------



## moomin_troll

i hate the stuff but oh loved it and zane wanted to eat anything he saw daddy eat.
so when oh was eating a bacon, black pudding and brown sauce sandwich zane had some and loved it, but he wouldnt eat it if i gave him some now lol


----------



## Gingerspice

I wouldn't deliberately cook it for them or anything, but if we were out somewhere and, for example had some with a breakfast that just happened to serve it up, and LO asked to try some I wouldn't not give it to them. I would let them try it. They love Haggis


----------



## Bumpontherun

Helen eats what we eat (apart from when we want to eat naughty things, then we wait til she's in bed!!!) so if I was having it she would get some. Although I love black pudding I would only have it if I was having a hotel breakfast and that doesn't happen much these days but theoretically yes I'd let her try it:flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl's had black pudding but then again both hubby and I like it. I don't think it's anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## kirmal12

Yes if we were eating it and he wanted it, nothing wrong with it as long as it's not every day!. We don't have it at home ever but when we are out why not?.


----------



## Cattia

I would if I was eating it, I love black pudding but only eat it if we are having breakfast out which doesn't happen very often these days!


----------



## ellie27

We eat haggis and black pudding - not regularly but maybe once a month or so - and Anna has what we eat so yes!

I think its good to let your baby try everything if she is given the opportunity- just because you dont like it doesnt mean she wouldnt. :flower:


----------



## karlilay

I dont rule any food out in this house. If they want to try it, i let them. Cakes, cookies, fruit, black pudding. I think everything is good in moderation.


----------



## feisty_filly

i dont eat it but DH does sometimes so yeah ryans tryed it :) cant rember if he liked it or not though lol


----------



## Siyren

chances are the situation would never arise as neither me or OH eat it, but theoretcially i would let her try it, she eats plenty of stuff i dont (for example i have this bizarre aversion to raspberries- because they're hairy! lmao) but lyssa adores them x


----------



## rosie272

I love black pudding and if I'm having it with a breakfast I'll give Charlie a little bit. He loves haggis as well :haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Is there any particular reason they shouldn't have black pudding or is it just because you don't like it? I let my son try anything (within reason of course) otherwise he'll just end up fussy. It;s like passing a phobia onto a child, my sister is pertrified of cats and all 3 of her kids squeel anytime one comes into view, for no reason other than their mummy is afraid so they should be. Sorry, got a bit OT there lol. I see no harm in letting her try it x


----------



## CormacksGirl

Yep Adam had a bit of mine at the weekend there, he must've liked it as he came back for more. We don't have it all the time, but it is meant to be full of iron!!!


----------



## caggimedicine

This is a tricky one.

I don't eat black pudding because I don't like the thought of eating blood.

However, I do eat pork, so morally I have to agree with the bi-products. 

I also don't think it's any worse for you nutritionally than eating pork itself... in fact, it's possibly better for you as it wouldn't contain as much fat and would contain more iron.

So based on the above, I probably would allow Harry to eat it... but again, I couldn't eat it myself (although it's probably very tasty)


----------



## polaris

We let Thomas eat it, as others have said it is high in iron, and it is one of the few meat products that he will occasionally accept. I don't see any reason not to allow them to eat it. Having said that, I have a real aversion to liver and I haven't yet managed to bring myself to cook it for Thomas although I keep meaning to.


----------



## Seraphim

Veggie here, so a bit of a nonstarter ;)


----------



## StarrySkies

I don't eat things like that but my OH doesn't mind it (although we never buy it) If LO wanted to try it then I wouldn't stop him..I wouldn't be able to watch him eat it though as I'd probably yack haha.
x


----------



## Rhiannon

we offered it to rhys one day when we had it but he wasnt interested at all!

i love black pudding though so will be offering it again in future

i think we should offer our LOs things that we dont like as otherwise they will never get a chance to develop their own likes and dislikes :)

xx


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

What is black pudding?!


----------



## 08marchbean

if someone was eating it and she wanted to try it, i would let her.


----------



## tashyluv

I think Aleesha has tried it once or twice...mmm I love black pudding I will have to go get some now


----------



## rosie272

Leilahs_mummy said:


> What is black pudding?!




Sounds revolting but tastes lovely :)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding


----------



## Connah'sMommy

he could have it if he wanted it but i dont think there will ever be a time when he will see us eating it as we both dislike it x


----------



## Kte

I absolutely hate the stuff yet OH likes it with a full english. He was having one once and offered it to her and she seemed to like it. The thing with me is, I know what's in it, so there is no way its going in my mouth - but if I'd of liked it before I knew, maybe I still would eat it so I decided it was okay and she can try it. Plus, I always say to OH 'don't say "ugh" etc' when she eats a banana (as he hates them) as that may put her off and its for her to decide, so it's only like that in reverse. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## bump_wanted

I love it, not had it in ages tho next time ill let ollie try it xx


----------

